# direct deposit



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

just wondering; do union contractors do direct deposit of paychecks ? got a IBEW friend who says his local ( 613 ) does'nt allow it. :blink:


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

my job does


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

paul d. said:


> just wondering; do union contractors do direct deposit of paychecks ? got a IBEW friend who says his local ( 613 ) does'nt allow it. :blink:


I've heard that my local doesn't allow it, but I wasn't given a reason, nor do I care.

My last contractor who I was with for 3 years offered DD to shop guys. I LOVE DD, so much easier and you get the money a day earlier to boot! :thumbup:


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Strictly up to the contractor around here, sure is nice to have the money in the bank the night before payday


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I LOVE DD, so much easier and you get the money a day earlier to boot! :thumbup:


So do I.

We actually got checks yesterday - the computers were down at the office, so no DD. Everyone was grumbling about having to go to the bank!


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i've had DD for appx . 12 yrs. hard to imagine life without it.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I have DD into two different accounts, first a specific amount every week goes to account 1 and from that account I have automated bill payment of my mortgages and a couple of other bills. The balance of my weeks pay (my hours are always different) goes into account two and that is the money we can use for whatever.

To me it is so relaxing to know my major bills are taken care of without effort on my part. My wife keeps an eye on things via the banks web site.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I have worked in three locals and they had it in all.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I find it hard to beleive that anyone does not offer DD.
Even the temp service we use has DD, or a debit card.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I am still amazed my company does checks. Pain in my ass after using DD for years.....grumble grumble.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I've never had DD from a union contractor.
Only rule I have seen is.. Payment by cheque on, or before Thursday or Cash on Friday


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

paul d. said:


> just wondering; do union contractors do direct deposit of paychecks ? got a IBEW friend who says his local ( 613 ) does'nt allow it. :blink:


Yes we do and have been for years, and 95% of my crews use it. The only ones that demand a check tend to demand lots of other things too and usually drag up in less than a year. Not sure if there is a correlation but it is an interesting observation.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Direct deposit*

Got sick on Friday but the money was in the account anyway. I love it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I had direct deposit when I worked in local 379.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

I do direct deposit it is a condition of employment


----------



## hairdog (Aug 24, 2009)

Your friend doesn't know what he's talking about. It is written in 613's contract that the contractor can make it mandatory for direct deposit if they so choose. So it's up to the contractor if they offer it or not. I know there are quite a few of the contractors here in 613 that make it mandatory when you take a call with them that you have to sign up for DP too. 

The company I work for in Atlanta is in the process of going to mandatory direct deposit. It will save a ton of labor of having to go to the shop and get checks and help us be more efficent in this tough market.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, never heard of that. I had to get an MOU just to allow us to do it and that almost took an act of congress.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

My last employer offered DD.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The Local allows it here.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Allowed in our local, though not many contractors seem to offer it. Crrent employer does though:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> Allowed in our local, though not many contractors seem to offer it. Crrent employer does though:thumbsup:


Why were locals originally against it?


----------



## sparkyy1 (Aug 17, 2009)

paul d. said:


> just wondering; do union contractors do direct deposit of paychecks ? got a IBEW friend who says his local ( 613 ) does'nt allow it. :blink:


Thats not true, I'm a member of 613 and they do allow the Contractors to do DD. As a matter of fact....they list on the job board that the want a voided check when you accept the job.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I like it. company e mails payment to my account.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Did not mean to imply that. Many of the contractors here do not offer direct dep. for some reason, though I would imagine it would be cheaper for them. I think like Phat Elvis said, there are a few people everywhere that make things difficult for the rest.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The only reason I would provide direct deposit would be to see what applicants had bank accounts.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

brian john said:


> Why were locals originally against it?


 Good question, and I got various answers when I asked. The only thing I could speculate is that the same group that shows up to all the meetings and raises hell, also seem to be the same group that always ask me to put 99 exemptions on their W4s, and maybe had concerns that auto/deposit would lead to a mandated thing later which might cause them problems.

Given that Rewire is complete inflexible on his auto/deposit, I can see their concerns were well founded.

Of course the rules have changed since then and the IRS will not allow 99 on the W4s any more.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

strictly up to the contractor out here. I've had a mixture of who has it. I would think the bigger contractors would want DD but it seems the opposite in my experience. I believe it costs a certain amount for each check issued via DD.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah it cost me bout $450 month to do it, but the labor I save from the guys sneaking off to make a deposit while on the clock makes it worth it.


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

Direct deposit isn't done, because the nature of the trade....is that hands come and go off of the job all the time.

Direct Deposit works for guys who are going to be working for ONE SHOP for a LONG time.

~Joe


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

-REMOVED-

Sorry, didnt see I was in union topics. I agree, DD would be not easy for union contractors.

~Matt


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

see my post above.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

traveler said:


> Direct deposit isn't done, because the nature of the trade....is that hands come and go off of the job all the time.
> 
> Direct Deposit works for guys who are going to be working for ONE SHOP for a LONG time.
> 
> ~Joe


I can see how a short call would be better as a check, but half of my crews have been with me for over 10 years.

The guys that come and go, (that are not short calls) come and go for a reason. When a contractor finds a good man we hang on to them as long as we can. THAT is the nature of our trade.


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> I can see how a short call would be better as a check, but half of my crews have been with me for over 10 years.
> 
> The guys that come and go, (that are not short calls) come and go for a reason. When a contractor finds a good man we hang on to them as long as we can. THAT is the nature of our trade.


No......

that is the nature at YOUR SHOP.

Becaseu....you are good at getting work.

Alot of shops can't bid a job to save their lives, and their hands end up living a "feast or famine" lifestyle.

Again, a man that is willing to work and has a job with you, is a lucky man.

Alot of JW's out there are out of work.

~Joe


----------

